# warcraft 3 map editor tutorials



## lonesome_wolf2000 (Dec 23, 2000)

Does anyone know where i can find a tutorial on warcraft 3's world editor?

I've downloaded several custom maps, but its all just a clutter to try and devise what's going on.

Thanks


----------



## Ruken (Aug 27, 2002)

GameFAQS has a tutorial:

http://db.gamefaqs.com/computer/doswin/file/warcraft_iii_editor.txt

Hope that helps.


----------



## lonesome_wolf2000 (Dec 23, 2000)

Cool Thanks,

the link doesnt work, but if you go to the site and search for warcraft it will pop up a list of faq's to choose from. The one mentioned is in the list..


its a good tutorial too, it will definitely help out..


Thanks a million


----------

